# Squat depth



## heavydeads83 (Nov 14, 2015)

I've hit a fcked up phase where I'm struggling with my depth, bro's.  I'm good until around 525ish and then my training partners are telling me I'm about 2 inches high.  What's ****ed up is if I have chains or bands pulling against the bar I hit depth with more weight than that.  It's a mental thing and idk wtf is wrong.  If it's straight weight I'm cutting my squats high.  This has been going on for a while now.  Any suggestions?


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 14, 2015)

Video tape the squat from the side and the rear angle that you can't see. Then check it out for yourself. If you can post up the video for sensei POB to have a gander.


----------



## Milo (Nov 14, 2015)

Maybe have your spotters help with a count. By that I mean as you descend they go "three....two....one....up!" and you only come up when they say to.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 14, 2015)

Heavy 

Did you change anything else lately? Sometimes the bar position on my shoulders changes slightly if my chest is really tight.  Like when I run dbol.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 14, 2015)

The key for me was setting up exactly the same every time. Even if it's a 135 warmup. Treat light weight like its heavy and you'll treat heavy weight like its light. Burn in that muscle memory.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 14, 2015)

HD, I'ved used a box for depth before when I was getting too high. Not 'box squats' but just a touch and go to ensure I was hitting properly.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 14, 2015)

On a related note:
When I saw the thread title I thought this was another "how low should I go" thread. IMO if it's good enough to get 3 whites, that's all you need. I'm sure at least a few of you know who c3muscle is. Always posting #respectthedepth. And while I admire that he's a strong sob, I get so annoyed with the "holier than thou" attitude just because he nearly bangs his ass of his heels. 
To me it's just swinging your dick around for attention. 

Anyway. Morning rant over.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 14, 2015)

All good insight.  I know how to squat just going through a funk right now and it's pissing me off.  I need to get back to using a box some.  Haven't done that in forever


----------



## Itburnstopee (Nov 14, 2015)

Maybe you've gained the muscle strength too fast and your joints haven't caught up? Idk but I'd listen to your body, if you're not ready to do that weight that low then give it time because ****ing your knees will really get you lower.... Like all the way on the ground low....


----------



## mickems (Nov 14, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> On a related note:
> When I saw the thread title I thought this was another "how low should I go" thread. IMO if it's good enough to get 3 whites, that's all you need. I'm sure at least a few of you know who c3muscle is. Always posting #respectthedepth. And while I admire that he's a strong sob, I get so annoyed with the "holier than thou" attitude just because he nearly bangs his ass of his heels.
> To me it's just swinging your dick around for attention.
> 
> Anyway. Morning rant over.




If my pp was bigger, I would swing it around for attention too.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 14, 2015)

heavydeads83 said:


> All good insight.  I know how to squat just going through a funk right now and it's pissing me off.  I need to get back to using a box some.  Haven't done that in forever



BoxSquats4Life!!!

I'm sure you'll get it figured out brother.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 14, 2015)

I think it's just in your head when you get to heavy weight. It's obviously much easier to hit depth with lighter weight. I like what milo suggested. Let your teammates tell u when you hit depth this way u can't even think about it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 14, 2015)

Have one of your partners call depth for you. That's what I do when I feel like my depth is getting off. 

It can work both ways too. Sometimes I start going to low and lose pounds. It's good to have a depth check every now and then. 

From what you at saying, I think it's just a mental thing when the weight is getting heavy. Have someone call depth for you, hit a few big squats and you will be back on track.


----------



## snake (Nov 14, 2015)

Personally, I don't think you have a depth problem; I think you have a weight problem. Your story is typical my friend so don't panic. I'll take shit over this but the best way to constantly hit your depth in a normal squat is to train that way. I think adding chains, bands and doing box squats will not fix the problem. The common denominator seems to be the weight. I know  no one likes to hear it but drop the weight to where you are hitting your depth. You'll be back to that weight in no time. You didn't get to those kinds of numbers by being lazy.

A video would help you. Hit the set and make a mental note of how each rep felt. Then view it right away without any input from your buddies. If you put one up here, I'm sure the boys can help you even more. 2 inches is almost always fixable and yes, some of it could be just in your head.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 14, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Video tape the squat from the side and the rear angle that you can't see.





snake said:


> A video would help you.



Deep like the minds of Minolta now picture this.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Nov 14, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Deep like the minds of Minolta now picture this.



Picture deez nuts


----------

